

GPS system 'close to breakdown' - bsgamble
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/may/19/gps-close-to-breakdown

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Article posted some days ago:

<http://db.tidbits.com/article/10276>

A few desultory comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=610026>

